# Wow This Rotary Table Is Heavy



## housedad (Feb 23, 2016)

Ok, I know it is not as heavy as some, but I just had to comment on a tool when the only way to use it is to use a shop crane to get it into position.  
It is a 12" Phase II H/V table with a 10" chuck and adapter on it.  It seems about 270lbs according to the specs.  

Any Ideas on where to drill and add a eyebolt to it for lifting?


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 23, 2016)

Make use of Tee bolts,  plate & eye bolt.  But then thats what my boy is for.  I can't even lift
my mill vise anymore either..  Then if it has a chuck thats easy.  Use nut on a eye bolt
get nut behind the jaws and tighten.  good to go


----------



## echesak (Feb 23, 2016)

My 8" 4th axis, with the backing plate and 3 jaw chuck,  for my Tormach,  is also a beast.  I can lift it, but it's a bear.  I prefer to have better control, so I don't damage the wiring or the motor.  The bad part for me is reaching over the chip tray to get it on the table.  So I installed some heavy Unistrut with a roller bearing slide on the ceiling, screwed into a couple of the joists.  I use this, with a block and tackle set (still not enough), to help lift it, and then slide it over to the final position.  I've been looking at a small portable electric hoist to assist  with this.  But it's not justifiable yet, as I don't use the 4th axis all that often (though I'm really enjoying it).


----------



## KMoffett (Feb 23, 2016)

I also have a new 8", 4th axis. I don't have any ceiling room for an overhead lift or wall room for a jib crane.  I'm looking at the possibility of a hydraulic lift table.  Then adding a second level to it so I can also put all of my heavy mill vices and chucks on it.

Ken


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a 12" Enco RT which resides on my old mill/drill semi-permanently because it is such a beast to lift on and off.  Because of overhead constraints, I can't use an overhead lift.  My thought was to purchase a hydraulic lift table.  HF has one that lifts a 1000 lbs up to 35 1/2" for $260. http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-60438.html
A more economical approach would be to make a wheeled cart of an appropriate height.  A slide shelf could be incorporated to make the transfer easier.   The RT or other piece of ballast could be left on the cart when not in use.  Just make sure to counterweight the cart appropriately to prevent tipping during transfer.  Shelves could be added below for other tool or fixture storage.

Edit: As usually happens when I am typing, someone else posts a similar idea.  +1, Ken!


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 23, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> A more economical approach would be to make a wheeled cart of an appropriate height.  A slide shelf could be incorporated to make the transfer easier.   The RT or other piece of ballast could be left on the cart when not in use.



That's what I did, only no slide shelf. The corners are spaced wider than my knee. Move the saddle out to the edge. Move the cart up and slide the RT or vise on off. I've got plywood on the cart shelf. I position the table just above or below depending on direction and let gravity assist. If I want something off the lower shelf. I move the cart to a central location where I can reach in with the engine hoist.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ARKnack (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a 12" also. It's a Yasa and heavy. I read an artical (HSM?) that a guy built a shelf on the side of his mill such that he could just slide the vise/table on or off the mill table. May have been two shelves. One on each side of the column.


----------



## housedad (Feb 24, 2016)

I have the 1000lb hydraulic cart.  My wife bought it for me for Christmas along with a lot of other things for the garage.   I guess I could use it to move it over to the top of the tool cabinet.  She bought me a Harbor freight 44" roller cabinet for the machine tools.  I am trying to store the rotary table, chuck, tailstock, and vises (Kurt D688 and a Bridgeport) on that.  I don't think the rubber surface on the cart and the cabinet would be conducive to sliding the stuff on and off.  Maybe some 1/2" HDPE on the cart and the tool chest would be better?


----------



## KMoffett (Feb 24, 2016)

I find hardboard (Masonite) a good surface for under heavy tooling. Slick enough to slide heavy items, but not so slick (like Formica) that they slide on their own. And cheap to replace.

Ken


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 24, 2016)

On my milling machine table I have a 230# Palmgren 8" vise on one side and a 200#? Kamakura 14" rotary table. Since most of my mill work is small, it's easier to leave them there.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a twelve inch table and use a hydraulic table to put it on and off. Works great for me.


----------



## cathead (Feb 27, 2016)

Same difficulty with my Phase-2 12 inch rotary.  I'm building a three level rolling cart (adjustable) to set it on as well as
for an  8 inch Kurt and other heavy stuff.  I will be using a trolley and a 1/2 ton chain fall hoist to load and unload onto the
mill or set on rolling cart.  I will post a photo or two as this build progresses.


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 27, 2016)

Another vote the hydraulic lift table. I swap vises, index heads and everything else from the mill table to my shelving unit and use it to unload my truck too.


----------



## housedad (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, using the hydraulic table worked fine.  I will get some delrin sheet for the top of the tool chest.   I tried the bolt in the chuck with a shop crane and it worked out perfect as well.   Thanks for the ideas.


----------

